

Proposed new San Francisco business tax scheme - grellas
http://www.mofo.com/files/Uploads/Images/100428SFTax.pdf

======
philiphodgen
SF needs a new tax because there are - remarkably - still some businesses in
San Francisco. </sarcasm>

